# Feeding cats canned salmon



## Anita (Sep 14, 2003)

I need to know if it is not good to include salmon with my cats food. I made the mistake of mixing some salmon in with my cats food when they were a little picky, now it seems they want it all the time. I do not give them straight salmon, just mix it in with their wet food. I buy the salmon at Sams, three tall cans to a package. it actually is very tasty. I wonder if this could be harmful for them in the long run . They do have dry food out all the time, then wet food in the morning and at night.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

well, I don't know how much you're mixing in. I feed my cats tuna blended in with their regular food occasionally as a treat. Have't had any problems. I'm no expert on cat nutrition, just what I've heard and read here and elsewhere that fish should be served only occasionally...once a week or so, but I think that was in reference to straight fish, whereas you're mixing it in.

probably would be a good idea anyway to get away from serving it every day, because then some time when they don't have any appetite you don't have anything new especially tasty to tempt them to eat.


Tim


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

I wouldn't add canned salmon. It is too high in heavy metals and other toxins. Most salmon these days is farm-raised. It is a cruel industry, damages the environment, endangers wild salmon, and on top of all that they are fed corn, antifungals, antibiotics, dyes (to make the meat pink), just like feedlot cattle. If you want to add something healthy to the food, use real meat. 

Cats easily become addicted to fish, but it is not really very good for them. Canned salmon is extremely high in ash because it contains bones. Plus, if you're adding anything in large quantity (more than 10% of their total food intake), you have to balance the minerals and vitamins.

If they're refusing to eat unless you add salmon, then they just can't have *any* salmon. It's a serious problem when it affects their appetite. You are the grown-up in the house, you need to do what's right for them, not what they want.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## Ducky (Nov 3, 2004)

drjean said:


> I wouldn't add canned salmon. It is too high in heavy metals and other toxins. Most salmon these days is farm-raised. It is a cruel industry, damages the environment, endangers wild salmon, and on top of all that they are fed corn, antifungals, antibiotics, dyes (to make the meat pink), just like feedlot cattle. If you want to add something healthy to the food, use real meat.



I had just seen a show on TV the other day saying that even Humans should not eat farm rasied salmon frequently because of all the additives that occur with being farm raised.
See if you can find some wild salmon for their treats.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

that's right. I didn't think of the problem with farmed salmon.

on the other hand, buying wild-caught fish encourages the depletion of wild fish species.

what is a person to do these days?

Tim


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

stop eating?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'd like to! It would save a lot of money!  

Tim

seriously, looking at the ingredients in cat food, a lot of flavors other than fish actually have fish in them. it's hard getting around it.


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

I have fed my cat Wellness canned salmon.....Is that bad?

It's meant to be eaten by a cat and I trust Wellness, but I guess he will never get it again. He really liked that flavor.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

well, I live in a state where fishing is the #1 sport. most fish are contaminated to one degree or another, depending on where they are in the food chain. the general precaution for humans is not more than one meal per week (and none if pregnant). I imagine following the same guidelines for cats would be prudent.

Tim


----------



## Lynda J (Sep 8, 2004)

What people need to realize about what cats eat is that in the wild only three breeds of cats actually eat fish. Tigers, Jaguars, and the Asian wild cat. All others are meat and foul eaters. I have three cats that are allergic to fish. One allergic to foul. Lots of fun trying to find food that it totally fish and foul free. I feed my cats lamb and have stopped having the throwup problems and skin rashes.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Salmon in canned cat food is primarily coming from the farm-raised varieties, since that's the bulk of what's sold in the US. I'd avoid it.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

Thank you. I was able to exchange all of the canned Salmon that I had. 

I can't imagine what I would do without this forum!


----------

